# chick with eye issue



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

I just got 2 Buff Orpington chicks 2 days ago. Yesterday I noticed that one chick won't open up one of her eyes. Is not swollen just closed. The chicks are only a few days old. What should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Warm saline water on a cotton ball and hold it there for a few seconds. It might be nothing more than a stuck lid. That happens more often than you would think.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

OK thanks. I will try that. If that doesn't work what should I do next


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it be. Other than being stuck shut I can't imagine any other reason for it always being close other than a physical deformity.

Even if an eye has an injury or disease some blinking happens because its an autonomic response.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

OK thanks. I was worried that it may be life threatening or something.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With one so little there is not much you can do if it was. 

But like I said, new hatch chicks can and do have lids stuck from the hatching process.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is a Pic of chick


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried the soak yet? If the peep is acting normal then chances are that is all that's wrong.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Not yet I'm at work all day today. My wife took this pic for me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK.

(The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.) There I made the word police happy.


----------



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Lol yeah this word police sucks


----------

